# "If it is broke, but it doesn't matter, don't fix it!"



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Just think how good it would run if ya fixed it? The reason is for power and fuel mileage. I looked on ebay and they are around $365.00:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> Just think how good it would run if ya fixed it? The reason is for power and fuel mileage. I looked on ebay and they are around $365.00:vs_cool:


You raise a good point. The module in our Windstar may be fine, as far as I know. The little plastic bushings are long gone, and the control rod to the back bank is also gone. I found new bushings at Advance Auto, 5 bushings for $5, and there are a LOT of Windstars in my Pullapart here in Louisville. I will probably go down there, find one with the rods, pick up some bushings and swap it out. What can it hurt? The thing doesn't work now, and probably hasn't since we have had the Windstar. It will give me a project to work on. I really don't want to look at those drum brakes.  

Oh, Rockauto has them for $175. A Dorman part, of course, just like the bushings. I figure a Ford salvage yard part has to be better than a new Dorman.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would probably find something to use for a rod and a bread tie.
If it makes a difference then I would think about fixing it right.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I sorta represent your title. After 3 trips to the dealer in the first 36K miles for a check engine light caused by an o2 sensor I covered the thing with tape for the next 166K.


When there was a real problem with the mass air flow handler the computer kicked in and limited the rpms and engine speed to limp mode. They repaired it, turned off the light and 2 days later it was back on.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the module itself works. The rods popped off because the bushings failed, but the motor itself continues to work. This is a 4 wire circuit. 12v on one wire, ground on another and then two 5v control wires to the PCM. Reference voltage is 2.5 V when the power circuit is off. Above 3000 rpm, the PCM grounds the control side and also provides a ground through the power side, thus energizing the actuator motor to move the rods to the open position. Below 3000 rpm, the return spring closes the runner.

Below is a screenshot of Forscan. You can see the module is off, voltage to and from the PCM is 2.5V and there is no fault. When I floored the Windstar on the interstate, voltage dropped to 0.02 on tthe control circuit and the module was "on."

This leads me to believe I just need to replace the bushings, get another rod from the salvage yard and put it back in the car. I will give this a try this weekend.


----------

